# Tai Chi in Indianapolis?



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking for somewhere in Indy where I can learn Tai Chi.  I'm just starting and I've been using a DVD to learn a little.  Anyone know of anywhere in Indy that has evening classes?  I know there's a place on 67th street but they only have Saturday classes.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 15, 2004)

I found a small class through IndyParks.  It's Friday nights at 6:30 and is only five bucks a week.  Perfect for me.  Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 15, 2004)

Cool, thats pretty cheap! Do you know who the instructor is yet ?

7sm


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 16, 2004)

Jay Martin.  I spoke to him a few minutes yesterday.  He's a tkd instructor as well.  Teaches the yang style and teaches the matial application.  Said he only has about five students coming right now and they've been with him awhile, which I think is cool.  I'm definately checking it out.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool, let us know how it goes.

7sm


----------



## ChenChi (Mar 12, 2005)

I have someone who instructs me, and he teaches the Chen Style Old Frame, New Frame, etc. I won't go into details, but I am always looking for serious people to introduce to him. I practice weekly with him, and everyday on my own. If this sounds interesting to you, please send me an email. Thanks


----------

